# Super Excited!!!!



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

My English teacher had noticed my background on my laptop. She asked what it was, and I said my hedgehog Briar. We have to write a seven page research paper, and she told me why don't you do it on hedgehogs. I don't think anyone else will pick that topic. Seven pages will be no problem. One of the things I am most excited about is when we give our presentation we have to use props. What prop is better than a REAL hedgehog??? :lol: I can't wait to tell my class the difference between hedgehogs and porcupines.  I might even get the chance to create another fellow hedgehog lover!!! :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

haha that sounds like an excellent idea!  A great way to educate more people about the domestic pet hedgehogs, and especially how they differ from porcupines :lol: I am sooo beyond tired of having to explain the difference to everyone who asks :? Took Thalia to the vet yesterday morning and half the people in the lobby kept asking if I had a porcupine in my lap :roll: Could easily write a whole book like LizardGirl did :lol:


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> haha that sounds like an excellent idea!  A great way to educate more people about the domestic pet hedgehogs, and especially how they differ from porcupines :lol: I am sooo beyond tired of having to explain the difference to everyone who asks :? Took Thalia to the vet yesterday morning and half the people in the lobby kept asking if I had a porcupine in my lap :roll: Could easily write a whole book like LizardGirl did :lol:


 I know exactly what you mean. I'm sad to say even my mom thought hedgehog was just another name for a porcupine  She has let me down


----------

